# robot controlado por control remoto de tv



## joalquipe (Nov 12, 2010)

El proyecto que tengo que desarrollar es un robot controlado por un control remoto universal de TV. Mi pregunta es: ¿Como identifico las teclas que se presionan del control?, para de esta manera saber que acción debe realizar el robot. Se que que esto depende del protocolo que este usando el control remoto. He leído información con respecto a eso, pero no acabo de entender como llevarlo a cabo. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## sdel (Nov 16, 2010)

hola vas a usar un pic para interpretar las ordenes?


----------



## Jessy (Nov 16, 2010)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/control-remoto-sencillo-1310/

Tal vez quieras pasarte por ese tema ^^


----------



## joalquipe (Nov 17, 2010)

El microcontrolador que usaremos es el teensy.

Tengo pensado usar el protocolo de sony, leí que trabaja a 40 KHz y el receptor de IR TSOP1740 que trabaja a esa misma frecuencia. Mi idea es almacenar en la memoria del micro-controlador los códigos de los botones que presione, para tener una base de datos de los botones que voy a necesitar para controlar el robot. No se si me estoy olvidando algo o no estoy tomando en cuenta algo. ¿Que les parece esto?. Muchas gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## unmonje (Dic 2, 2010)

joalquipe dijo:


> El microcontrolador que usaremos es el teensy.
> 
> Tengo pensado usar el protocolo de sony, leí que trabaja a 40 KHz y el receptor de IR TSOP1740 que trabaja a esa misma frecuencia. Mi idea es almacenar en la memoria del micro-controlador los códigos de los botones que presione, para tener una base de datos de los botones que voy a necesitar para controlar el robot. No se si me estoy olvidando algo o no estoy tomando en cuenta algo. ¿Que les parece esto?. Muchas gracias por sus respuestas.



Para evitarte lios,te sugiero conseguir el chip receptor de ese control remoto ,quien te dejara en una puerta de 4/8 bits ,el dato (comando) de cada tecla que pulses.
Si intentas hacerlo directamente con el micro,terminaras dentro de 4 años.(es complicado y dificil,no imposible )
Hace muchos años, hice algo asi ,para recuperar un Control remoto perdido de un RACK de audio ITT ,pero el tema era al reves. Faltaba el control remoto.
Quite el chip receptor y puse el puerto paralelo de mi PC simulando los còdigos.Asi supe que hacia cada comando,,,Luego hice un circuito de 6 chips, metido dentro de el gabinete de una calculadora vieja de mano de 4 operaciones bàsicas.Funciono por 10 años..!!!  Saludos.


----------

